# Psychic told me I would not have children...



## darcimarie

Sender: Roxy Date: 6 hours ago 7:18pm EST
Message: Hi Amy.
My apologies for taking so long to get back to you. Weekends are usually busy as far as Readings and then I play catch up on Monday and Tuesday.

The main tool I used for your Reading were my Kipper cards and then also worked off the energies that were around me. 

With the cards I simply asked if there was a child in your future through insemination. I actually performed the Reading 3 times and in every scenario unfortunately I didn't see a happy ending. 

I saw a child in the First Reading ahead of you but it was surrounding by bereavement and loss. Second Reading the bereavement and loss were behind you but no child ahead. Third Reading again news of a child behind you but bereavement surrounding and illness surrounding. 

I only attached the First and Third Reading. I had only performed the Second Reading for confirmation and hadn't planned on doing a Third so I didn't take a picture. But after gathering up the cards I wanted to try again and see if I could spot a different outcome and unfortunately I wasn't. 

Don't let the outcome of this Reading deter you from your current path. The Universe is forever changing so hopefully something will eventually shift which will alter my Reading outcome. 

Please keep me updated!

Be Well. 
Roxy

How I suppose to continue with treatments?


----------



## Alleke

How much do you trust psychics? 

Personally, I think they're fun, but I wouldn't make a decision based on their feedback.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

They are BULL. 

All kinds have told me id have a son in Oct.... i have been told that since 2010. Take them with a grain of salt!! :growlmad:


----------



## red_head

It's make believe. A really nasty way of making money based off hurting people's hopes and dreams. Don't listen they are scum!


----------



## CaliDreaming

While I do believe some people have psychic abilities, I am usually pretty skeptical about the ones who do it for a living. Also, even legit ones are human and make mistakes. They also acknowledge that free will is a huge factor and can override any bad readings. 

Try not to let this reading get you down and don't let it discourage you in your TTC efforts.


----------



## Myshelsong

I honestly thought I believed in psychics for years, got different readings in person and online, all said girl then boy, spring pregnancy winter baby ever year. Of course took many years to get pregnancy which sucked.
Then I finally got pregnant, went to a physical psychic instead of online one and she said everything would be fine with the pregnancy even predicted a birth date. I told her I had some anxiety with an upcoming ultrasound because they are scary and she told me not to worry the baby was strong. then two weeks later we found out he had passed and I had to deliver my son at around 22 weeks.

I will never believe a psychic again.


----------



## lisap2008

Don't put much thought into psychic readings , I paid for many years ago and they were all wrong, The last one I paid for the lady replied in all caps saying I needed to stop trying so hard that I was not going to get pregnant till I stopped trying, I never paid for a reading again.


----------



## pansorie

I have been to many psychics, and I find that most are malarkey.


----------



## ret03

I was told if i marry my boyfriend..i won't be able to conceive

I married him and i am now 10 week pregnant!!!


----------



## NattyJ

Yikes! Please ignore it, think of them as parlour tricks and get along with life.
The one and only true thing a psychic ever told me was I was going to get divorced (mind you everyone and their Uncle could tell that! I was desperately unhappy, it must have emanated off of me like a sonic pulse).
Everything else they told me was stuff and nonsense and I have seen loads.


----------



## becsboo

ignore it what rubbish


----------



## Blythe

I rarely come on here nowadays but check in occasionally and wanted to comment.

I posted years ago now about online readings because i was so angry about them! I have purchased a few in my time due to pure desperation around my attempts to conceive a second child and wanting to 'know'. I have been told by alternative healers and online psychics that 'it' would happen on/around a particular date - i have even had the same reading from the same on line psychics at different times [just sending out the same PDF]. 

The bottom line is occasionally they will send out one of their readings and they will be right and then that person will hail them as a fantastic physic etc etc and they will use those recommendations on their site.

There are reputable practitioners out there and you might want to seek one out but then again you might also want to step back from this and focus on stuff that is proactive and positive and puts you back firmly in the driving seat. 

I was told by a card reader/psychic that i would not have another child but i did. I did everything in my power to make that happen because i am the master of my own destiny. If it had not have happened it was not because it wasn't in my cards but because we had crap sperm, could not afford further treatment and we were unlucky.

jeeezzzz i am just sitting here thinking about other people i have given money to. There was another woman [based her readings on the horoscopes] who told my i would have a child and that my sex drive would go through the roof - that would have happened 3 years ago - neither materialised then and still waiting for the latter to happen!!


----------



## Aleriya

Hi Darcimarie,

I wouldn't let a reading by a psychic deter me if I were you. First off, you never know how genuine this person truly is, even if you are a believer. Secondly, I wouldn't let that negative talk get into your head. There are women out there that are told by doctors they wouldn't be able to conceive naturally or at all, and still manage. So, I would not take the reading to heart. I knew someone who had a gender reading and was told it was going to be a boy 100%...and he was supposed to be a reputable psychic I guess. Guess what, she had a girl. So, take it with a grain of salt.

If you are worried, I would seek a consultant. They can run fertility tests. However, even those don't necessarily mean you won't conceive. I had an aunty that was told she'd never have kids, and she had 5. My cousin was told it would be a rough journey, and she conceived in less than 6 months. 

The best advice you can take, is to just listen to your body. Follow your own heart.

Best of luck!!
Aleriya


----------



## babyweight

Im not convinced that many psychics are genuine at all. Personally if I thought a woman was going to conceive a baby and it was going to end in illness and bereavement, I wouldn't offer her that information on her reading.
Unfortunately in the world of premonition exists positive energies and negative ones. Negative ones find their way through to cause unrest and trouble for people who are vulnerable to them.
A good psychic can tell you factual things about your life that they wouldn't otherwise know, or couldn't otherwise guess. 
I have had excellent psychics tell me my future and it has been 100% true, but I've seen frauds who clutch at straws and take you down the garden path.
Another trick I believe online psychics use is to tell you half a tale or something negative to get you to pay more to find out just that bit more about what is going to happen.
For instance, this psychic is telling you that conception will happen but that it will end in bereavement and illness. Many people will want to know then, what kind of illness? Bereavement from what? Is there any way I can prevent this? And then the psychic can get you to hand over more money for them to tell you a possible solution.
I would personally disregard this reading as a scam.


----------



## babyweight

The other thing this psychic is doing is enticing you to return to ask her to read again, as she says the universe changes all the time and hopefully things will change to enable her to see a different outcome.
So basically "come back again later and maybe then I can tell you what you want to hear"
They are taught to get as much money out of you as possible, for instance if she told you " yes you will conceive and have a healthy baby" you would be skipping off on your merry little way, happily dreaming of your new baby and have no thought in your mind to return to pay for another reading.


----------

